# Son imbrogliato io gia! Son imbrogliato io gia! Son imbrogliato io giaaaaaaaaaaa!!!



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

After hearing La Serva Padrona for the first time I can't get this out of my head!!! It's infecting my sleep now, good god. 

I did not know opera besides Mozart could be this catchy 
Any other great operatic earworms you know of?


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Offenbach's Orphee Aux Enfers is a great one for catchy tunes that you catch yourself singing or humming in the shower, though to be fair it's operetta as opposed to opera
















Sadly, can't find a youtube vid of Mercury's aria, but it's equally catchy if not more so.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

rgz said:


> Offenbach's Orphee Aux Enfers is a great one for catchy tunes that you catch yourself singing or humming in the shower, though to be fair it's operetta as opposed to opera
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed. Offenbach had such a talent for this kind of thing!

The ultimate earworm:

There was a painter or sculptor, I forgot which one, who for years only worked while listening to Casta Diva. When his vinyl got unplayable due to overuse, he'd get a new one, and would repeat the aria over and over and over.

If anybody here has heard this anedocte before and knows who the artist was, please tell me, I forgot.


----------

